
Fairphone 3 Is Launched - flaburgan
https://www.fairphone.com/en/2019/08/27/launching-fairphone-3
======
mister_hn
For that price, I would have expected a better CPU than a Snapdragon 632 (~2
years old now)

~~~
mrpopo
Said in another way, other phone companies may be able to lower prices by
negatively impacting the environment and exploiting workers.

------
acd
Fairphone 3 an eco friendly phone running Android that is service friendly.

